
Walmart sues Tesla over several solar panel fires caused by ‘negligence’ - qwqwqwqwqw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/20/20825566/walmart-tesla-solar-panel-fire-lawsuit-negligence
======
123abc
Tesla has installed solar panels at more than 240 stores, oeps.

